# Resetting ......



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

My husband has my old R15 500 with his SD television. It has started to reset about three or four times a day. Is the box giving out (it is kind of old)? I really don't want to get another until he decides to get a more modern HD television because then I will get the HD box!! Is it dying a slow death? Thanks!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It is probably at the end of it's life.

If you get it replaced, that won't hurt any offers you would receive on getting a discount on an HD receiver. If you have the protection plan, it won't cost anything. If you don't you will have to pay $20 to get the replacement shipped out.

If you don't have PP and haven't had a service call in the past year, I believe you get one free one a year. Have a tech come out and swap it and it shouldn't cost you anything.

Either way, replacing it will not renew your commitment.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Probably has a Hard Drive Failing or a Power Supply Unit going bad or performing marginally so yes it is time to Upgrade.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have more input on this.

-If you have an HD TV and a tech comes out to replace your R15, you don't automatically get an HD replacement because...

-You can hook an SD TV to an HD box.

You would either get an R15 or R16.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't think this is a HD issue. Many people are reporting this problem. A quick google search: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=458245&page=4 Mine has been doing it for 2 weeks now. I finally broke down and called DTV. They're sending me a new receiver free of charge.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Then it is a Software Issue if alot of people are experiencing it at the same time or Bad Guide Data Incompatibility Issues.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Zamps said:


> I don't think this is a HD issue. Many people are reporting this problem. A quick google search: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=458245&page=4 Mine has been doing it for 2 weeks now. I finally broke down and called DTV. They're sending me a new receiver free of charge.


The link provided is for Tivo Brand Directv PVR's. uslimey has a reboot issue with the Directv (NDS) R15-500 pvr...different beasts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> The link provided is for Tivo Brand Directv PVR's. uslimey has a reboot issue with the Directv (NDS) R15-500 pvr...different beasts.


Yup - apples and refrigerators.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It's possible that there is a software issue with the R15-500 but it is not affecting R15-300's (I have two) even though the software release is the same number.

Before complaining to DirecTV, I'd try reformatting the hard drive. Unfortunately, you will lose all recordings, favorite lists, and satellite settings. If you know how to restore all of these, just restart the DVR and when the message "running receiver diagnostics" appears, press SELECT. A diagnostic menu will appear which is pretty self-explanatory. Running all of the tests will check out the box 100% including the mother board, memory, and the HDD.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

my r10 has been doing this spontaneous for a month also....must be a software issue, dont know if dtv cares to fix...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> It's possible that there is a software issue with the R15-500 but it is not affecting R15-300's (I have two) even though the software release is the same number.
> 
> Before complaining to DirecTV, I'd try reformatting the hard drive. Unfortunately, you will lose all recordings, favorite lists, and satellite settings. If you know how to restore all of these, just restart the DVR and when the message "running receiver diagnostics" appears, press SELECT. A diagnostic menu will appear which is pretty self-explanatory. Running all of the tests will check out the box 100% including the mother board, memory, and the HDD.


No need, I downloaded 0x1274, all is great, not one reboot since! I've rplaced the HDD and 3 caps...never thought the software would be the issue. I think it's bullet proof for awhile! Maybe the 131e file download was corrupt.

Thomas M, would it be wise to have uslimey try loading the 0x1274 software too?


----------

